# Gas Fire recommendation needed.



## markm030 (22 Jan 2012)

Hi, I am looking for some good ideas where to get a good gas fire, we are replacing fire place on the wall and putting in a modern fire however our budgte is tight. Would appreciate ideas or a guideline to cost etc.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jan 2012)

Sorry I can't give you any recommendation but would warn that I was told by both a plumber and fireplace supplier that it is very costly to run one of these gas fires.  Not sure if it was an exaggeration on the plumber's part to say that the costs would be the same as heating the rest of the house!


----------



## johnjoda (23 Jan 2012)

I confirm that these gas fires are indeed costly to run €40.00 per week on a low setting for evening and weekend use only. I had fire installed a few months ago and now plan to get it out asap


----------



## Concert (23 Jan 2012)

We had two of these fires in our home, one in sitting room and a very high ourput one in open plan extension.  We had both taken out before Christmas as our bills were ridiculous.  Gas company said nobody is putting them in now, firstly because of cost (we can see a huge reduction in the cost of our gas bill) and secondly they give very little heat.  We are back now with two open fires and i can tell you the difference in the heat output is extremely noticeable.  We are getting a stove fitted in our sitting room this week for a solid fuel fire and in the extension we are going to have an open fire.


----------



## Connectionsg (24 Jan 2012)

*Efficient gas fires*

There is a lot of misinformation out there about gas fires. Like most consumer products, gas fires have been improved dramatically over the last 10 years. Standard open gas fires are still only 20 to 25% efficient.
A good quality open convector fire can now offer you over 60%.
H/E glass fronted gas fires now get more the 80% .
Go to a specialist shop and tell them what you are trying to achieve; they will be able to guide you to the best solution.
Connections Gas & Electric


----------

